# Family moving to El Campello



## kwarmsuk (Mar 9, 2015)

MY Thai wife and my 2 children(4 and 3) are considering a move back to Europe. I am from the UK but have been living in Thailand for some years now.
We are coming to Spain to look for a business to buy and if that is unsuccessful we will move onto the UK and buy one there. 
As part of my wifes visa obligations under the EEA treaty as she is a Thai passport holder, I will need to find some part time work or become self employed within 3 months. 
We have enough savings to last a long time and we have some income from the UK already. My parents also own a home in El Campello which remains fully furnished and available to us for free.
To ensure that we can move onto the UK should we not find a suitable business I must work minimum 10 hours a week legally.
Can anyone suggest how hard it might be for me to get 10 hours or more work a week. I would be prepared to clean toilets if thats what was available. Its a means to an end. 
I have also looks at Autonomo status but that seems complicated and expensive
Of course i dont speak Spanish. 
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum

We live in El Campello and I must tell you that, like most places in Spain, work here is very hard to find - especially if you do not speak any Spanish.

The best I can suggest is to look for something in Benidorm which is only 30 minutes away by tram. You may be lucky and find something although you will not be the only one looking.

I have seen some tele-sales jobs advertised in Benidorm. These jobs are very low pay with commission but if you need a job rather than the money being important it might suit you.

Have a look in the local free press when you get here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kwarmsuk said:


> MY Thai wife and my 2 children(4 and 3) are considering a move back to Europe. I am from the UK but have been living in Thailand for some years now.
> We are coming to Spain to look for a business to buy and if that is unsuccessful we will move onto the UK and buy one there.
> As part of my wifes visa obligations under the EEA treaty as she is a Thai passport holder, I will need to find some part time work or become self employed within 3 months.
> We have enough savings to last a long time and we have some income from the UK already. My parents also own a home in El Campello which remains fully furnished and available to us for free.
> ...


:welcome:

it certainly won't be easy to get contracted work - especially for 10 hours a week - it would cost the employer a fortune!

however, registering as self-employed really isn't that hard, & there are big discounts for new registrations atm, which would mean that you'd be paying just over 53€ a month for the first 6 months

on the other hand, if you are financially self-sufficient & can prove that you have enough funds to support your family, & have private healthcare in place - you don't have to be working at all


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have seen some tele-sales jobs advertised in Benidorm. These jobs are very low pay with commission but if you need a job rather than the money being important it might suit you.


You are absolutely right that there is a far greater chance of finding work in Benidorm than Campello... the tele sales jobs however have a huge turnover of people and some of those adverts seem to be there on a permanent basis, unlike the staff 

OP: How old are you and what skills/experience do you have?

I work on the tourism sector now although I am office based and got my job only because I am English and have a _reasonably_ good level of Spanish although I would argue that I am not fluent and manage to blag it when I am lost but although tourism is where its probably easiest to pick up some type of work (whether its my type of work or pulling pints), the demand for languages is increasing and these days there are a lot of people from Spain and all over Europe who speak English, Spanish AND something else with a bigger and bigger demand for German, Russian and other languages.

If you were to go autonomo what would you do? If you can find a niche to keep the wolves from the door that targets the local expat community then that may be a better bet for you, especially considering that earning a wage to survive is not your main mission.


----------



## kwarmsuk (Mar 9, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> it certainly won't be easy to get contracted work - especially for 10 hours a week - it would cost the employer a fortune!
> 
> ...


I thought the 53 euro a month was only for persons under 30 yrs old??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kwarmsuk said:


> I thought the 53 euro a month was only for persons under 30 yrs old??


no - it's for everyone who hasn't been registered as self-employed in the past 5 years

*‘LOW START’ TARIFA PLANA AUTÓNOMO PAYMENTS*


----------



## kwarmsuk (Mar 9, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> no - it's for everyone who hasn't been registered as self-employed in the past 5 years


 

Well thats simple. I will go Autonomo and clean windows. I will declare 120 euro earnings a week for 12 hours work. Pay the minimum fees and then all will be ok for my wife to stay. 
Seems to easy. After 6 months i will be on my way back to the UK if i don't find a suitable business to buy.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

kwarmsuk said:


> *Well thats simple*. I will go Autonomo and clean windows. I will declare 120 euro earnings a week for 12 hours work. Pay the minimum fees and then all will be ok for my wife to stay.
> Seems to easy. After 6 months i will be on my way back to the UK if i don't find a suitable business to buy.


No, it's not simple. I think you need to read up on the laws that govern autonomos in Spain. I don't know all the ins and outs of it (I'm not autonomo) but I do know that they require a lot of paperwork just to avoid people doing what you're suggesting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> No, it's not simple. I think you need to read up on the laws that govern autonomos in Spain. I don't know all the ins and outs of it (I'm not autonomo) but I do know that they require a lot of paperwork just to avoid people doing what you're suggesting.


exactly

although the vast majority of my clients pay cash & don't want a receipt/invoice, every quarter I have to submit invoices to hacienda & also supply the NIE/NIF numbers of my clients


----------



## kwarmsuk (Mar 9, 2015)

So could you be a freelance barman if you are autonomo?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kwarmsuk said:


> So could you be a freelance barman if you are autonomo?


yes, as long as you are submitting invoices to the bars & they are also putting them through the books to Hacienda


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, as long as you are submitting invoices to the bars & they are also putting them through the books to Hacienda


unless things have changed the key word there is bars (plural). It certainly used to be, when I was autonomo, that to be autonomo you had to have more than one client because if you were working for just one client then they should really give you an employment contract. I presume this was to stop businesses forcing workers to go autonomo and save themselves the implications of employment.

I know when I was consulting I eventually worked with just one business on a more or less full time basis and we had to result in be going baja from autonomo and alta as an employee with that company.

So if this is still the case, to protect you and the bar(s) you would have to ensure you were working for more than one. Unless its all changed in the last few years?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> unless things have changed the key word there is bars (plural). It certainly used to be, when I was autonomo, that to be autonomo you had to have more than one client because if you were working for just one client then they should really give you an employment contract. I presume this was to stop businesses forcing workers to go autonomo and save themselves the implications of employment.
> 
> I know when I was consulting I eventually worked with just one business on a more or less full time basis and we had to result in be going baja from autonomo and alta as an employee with that company.
> 
> So if this is still the case, to protect you and the bar(s) you would have to ensure you were working for more than one. Unless its all changed in the last few years?


I think it's changed there is, of course (!) a series of things you have to do, like register a contract in the SEPE (old INEM) which could be a problem in its self. Bar work and contract often don't go together  
Trabajadores autónomos económicamente dependientes | Infoautónomos


----------

